# The Boston Strangler



## Rumplestiltskin (Feb 28, 2005)

*A middle aged couple were deeply asleep when, about 3am, the doorbell rang. 
The wife said, 'Percy, go downstairs and answer the door.'
Percy staggered downstairs and said 'Who's there.'
The voice on the other side said, 'The Boston strangler.'
Percy walked back upstairs and said. 'It's for you, Darling.'*


----------



## middie (Mar 1, 2005)

oh that's just wrong


----------



## sarah (Mar 1, 2005)

middie i just love your signature.


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 1, 2005)

He he he


----------



## nicole (Mar 1, 2005)

That's funny


----------



## wasabi (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## middie (Mar 1, 2005)

sarah said:
			
		

> middie i just love your signature.


thank you sarah.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## tweedee (Mar 2, 2005)

Now that was funny


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 2, 2005)

Sounds like Bangbang is up to his old tricks again?


----------

